# New Member with 5D MK III Streaks in Image



## Admin US West (Feb 21, 2017)

I am starting this for a new member who is unable to start a topic yet.

Here is his problem!

i got a canon 5d mark 3 and notice that on the photos it has funny purple marks/lines on them. If i take the same photo a number of times the purple mark is in different loacations


Here is what I advised him to do before posting. 

The first and overwhelming response will be that your flash memory card is corrupted. 

Are you using SD or CF or both?

Are you using raw or jpeg?

Are you using a card reader or usb cable to upload.

Can you see the marks on the Camera LCD?

Before posting, can you try a different memory card, use just one, a SD card that has had the low level format option would be good?


----------



## Crayfordmedia (Feb 21, 2017)

I have tried 2 different compact flash cards and 2 sd cards (1 brand new)

I have tried 3 different cards readers including a built in one, and also a 1 brand new one.

I been using jpeg.

The purple marks are not in the same place.


----------



## Pookie (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm always a bit amazed at these types of posts. It like your having an issue with your car and desperately trying to describe a noise when you start or go around a curve. You'll spend days on a forum going back and forth with "did you do this..." or "Are you using this...". Then you'll end up taking it to a mechanic and have wasted 3-4 days on the internet.

In the end you'll either live with it or take it to CPS... so here is my advice. Return it if you can or send it in for repair... or live with it.


----------



## Crayfordmedia (Feb 21, 2017)

Pookie said:


> I'm always a bit amazed at these types of posts. It like your having an issue with your car and desperately trying to describe a noise when you start or go around a curve. You'll spend days on a forum going back and forth with "did you do this..." or "Are you using this...". Then you'll end up taking it to a mechanic and have wasted 3-4 days on the internet.
> 
> In the end you'll either live with it or take it to CPS... so here is my advice. Return it if you can or send it in for repair... or live with it.



I was wondering what it was, and to make sure it get fixed correctly. It hard to explain it over the phone. Is there a way of remove these automatically in lightroom instead of doing it manual in photoshop?


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 21, 2017)

Crayfordmedia said:


> I have tried 2 different compact flash cards and 2 sd cards (1 brand new)
> 
> I have tried 3 different cards readers including a built in one, and also a 1 brand new one.
> 
> ...



not in the same place frame to frame, as on the rear screen?


----------



## Crayfordmedia (Feb 21, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> Crayfordmedia said:
> 
> 
> > I have tried 2 different compact flash cards and 2 sd cards (1 brand new)
> ...



it not in the same place frame to frame and i dont know if it on the rear screen


----------



## tcmatthews (Feb 21, 2017)

What are you trying to take a picture of? Is it on the other side of glass? Is it under what lighting. I only ask because it looks like a computer or TV screen if so then the polarization film on the screen could cause these effects.


----------



## Crayfordmedia (Feb 21, 2017)

tcmatthews said:


> What are you trying to take a picture of? Is it on the other side of glass? Is it under what lighting. I only ask because it looks like a computer or TV screen if so then the polarization film on the screen could cause these effects.



not matter if i take a photo of a rally car or hockey players, the marks are them? i took the photo of it zoom in so people can see it better.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi Crayfordmedia. 
Rather than take a photo of the screen with all the artefacts that creates and then ask us about a specific artefact which we cannot see in the perfect storm this creates, how about just take a screenshot using the pc and post that, then we might be able to see what you mean. Also check the camera rear screen for the artefact, if it is not there it is being added during transfer. 

How do I take a screenshot?
https://www.take-a-screenshot.org/windows.html

Cheers, Graham. 



Crayfordmedia said:


> tcmatthews said:
> 
> 
> > What are you trying to take a picture of? Is it on the other side of glass? Is it under what lighting. I only ask because it looks like a computer or TV screen if so then the polarization film on the screen could cause these effects.
> ...


----------



## tcmatthews (Feb 22, 2017)

I was going to make the same suggestion. You should also mention software being used to view the image. I have seen strange artifacts related to image scaling in the past. It is also good practice to reset the camera to factory default. 




Valvebounce said:


> Hi Crayfordmedia.
> Rather than take a photo of the screen with all the artefacts that creates and then ask us about a specific artefact which we cannot see in the perfect storm this creates, how about just take a screenshot using the pc and post that, then we might be able to see what you mean. Also check the camera rear screen for the artefact, if it is not there it is being added during transfer.
> 
> How do I take a screenshot?
> ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 22, 2017)

I'd suggest uploading the photos themselves. Reduce them to 1920 X 1920 or smaller using your photo editing software.

This could be something as simple as some bugs in the rear glass of your lens that move between photos. I've seen that happen.


----------



## Crayfordmedia (Feb 22, 2017)

This happen to both the lens i have.

Now seems to been happening to most of the photos, when it normally take me 3 hours to sort out photos it seems to have double and putting me behind of getting photos online, 

Could a senor clean help? if it the bugs how can this be remove? Will it come up when you print the images?

I never had this happen before with my canon 350d or canon50d, it seems odd that it happening on a canon 5d mark3,

I first notice this in lightroom, and when i check in photoshop and using the default photo viewer,


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 22, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd suggest uploading the photos themselves. Reduce them to 1920 X 1920 or smaller using your photo editing software.
> 
> This could be something as simple as some bugs in the rear glass of your lens that move between photos. I've seen that happen.



+1

Personally I'd also like a look at one RAW frame as well. There are ways of looking at them that can hint at what the underlying problem might be.

Nothing artistic, just something with an offending blotch, a link is probably the way to go.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 22, 2017)

I agree with Mt Spokane. It looks like it could be some physical debris, or a bug or something physically inside the camera or lens.

I assume you've tried several lenses, also cleaned the sensor?

Providing a real image instead of a screenshot would definitely be a good start.


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 22, 2017)

The best way you help yourself is to walk outside , take some photos and post them here so we could look at it. Multiple photos to see if it actually moves or not. The example so far and your comments are not helping me understand how the issues arises and how it impacts. We'd all be delighted to help if you could give good examples and clear explanations. Please ensure the back of your lens is clean.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 22, 2017)

Hector1970 said:


> The best way you help yourself is to walk outside , take some photos and post them here so we could look at it. Multiple photos to see if it actually moves or not. The example so far and your comments are not helping me understand how the issues arises and how it impacts. We'd all be delighted to help if you could give good examples and clear explanations. Please ensure the back of your lens is clean.



Doubt he'll take your good advice. I think this is bizarre on purpose. I'm cynical!


----------



## Hector1970 (Feb 22, 2017)

Maybe it's a prank TV show :


----------



## Crayfordmedia (Feb 22, 2017)

IglooEater said:


> I agree with Mt Spokane. It looks like it could be some physical debris, or a bug or something physically inside the camera or lens.
> 
> I assume you've tried several lenses, also cleaned the sensor?
> 
> Providing a real image instead of a screenshot would definitely be a good start.



I have two lens for this camera, and notice it on lens, and check the other and now notice it a bit more.





Hector1970 said:


> The best way you help yourself is to walk outside , take some photos and post them here so we could look at it. Multiple photos to see if it actually moves or not. The example so far and your comments are not helping me understand how the issues arises and how it impacts. We'd all be delighted to help if you could give good examples and clear explanations. Please ensure the back of your lens is clean.



Sorry, i finding it a bit hard to explain this by text, I took a load of photos on Sunday and upload some tonight and I will check the back of both lens are clean.

How to remove bugs from inside the lens or camera?


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 22, 2017)

If you are referring to the dark blotches, such as the ones about an inch above the person's left eye in the photo, then you may have debris trapped behind the shutter. If so, try performing a manual cleaning using a bulb-type air blower, like this one:

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/259157-REG/Giottos_AA1900_Rocket_Air_Blower.html

See page 299 in the 5D Mark III manual on how to start a Manual Sensor Cleaning. It locks up the mirror and opens the shutter, so you can use the blower. You can download the manual here:

https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-5d-mark-iii

You _may_ need to hold the camera so that the lens opening is facing down (e.g. above your head, so you can see what you're doing), so that any debris falls out.

Here's a simple how-to video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RefeiMAC4c0


----------



## slclick (Feb 22, 2017)

Hector1970 said:


> Maybe it's a prank TV show :



No kidding, streaking, member... Too easy


----------



## Crayfordmedia (Feb 22, 2017)

DJL329 said:


> If you are referring to the dark blotches, such as the ones about an inch above the person's left eye in the photo, then you may have debris trapped behind the shutter. If so, try performing a manual cleaning using a bulb-type air blower, like this one:
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/259157-REG/Giottos_AA1900_Rocket_Air_Blower.html
> 
> ...



Yes i am talking about the marks, but thought the marks on the senor is black and not purple? but the marks are not always in the same place.


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 22, 2017)

Crayfordmedia said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are referring to the dark blotches, such as the ones about an inch above the person's left eye in the photo, then you may have debris trapped behind the shutter. If so, try performing a manual cleaning using a bulb-type air blower, like this one:
> ...



Since the marks are not always in the same place, that's what makes me think they are tiny pieces of debris that are getting moved around when the shutter opens and closes.

If using the blower, as I suggested, does not get rid of them, then send the camera body to Canon for a cleaning.


----------



## slclick (Feb 22, 2017)

DJL329 said:


> Crayfordmedia said:
> 
> 
> > DJL329 said:
> ...



I agree. Don't be shy about using a blower, let gravity be your friend. Also there are many sensor cleaning tools out there. They are not difficult and only require a steady hand to work well. I'd spend $29 and try these before sending to Canon, unless I had CPS.


----------



## Crayfordmedia (Feb 22, 2017)

DJL329 said:


> Crayfordmedia said:
> 
> 
> > DJL329 said:
> ...



Thanks i order a blower and see if that work, Thanks for your help


----------



## Crayfordmedia (Feb 22, 2017)

slclick said:


> DJL329 said:
> 
> 
> > Crayfordmedia said:
> ...



I also order some senor cleaning items as well


----------



## scyrene (Feb 22, 2017)

Sorry to be cynical, but until we see some actual shots (and not with a load of moiré from photographing a monitor) then there's nothing beyond general advice to offer.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi Crayfordmedia. 
I hope your additional cleaning supplies are not wet swabs. 
I used to use wet swabs for cleaning my sensors, then I got one of these, it did a far better job with less stress involved. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Movo-MV-B100-Motorized-Ultrasonic-Mirrorless/dp/B00YCX2L9E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487858140&sr=8-1&keywords=arctic+butterfly+sensor+brush

Oops, I actually have this one, I should be more observant
https://www.amazon.com/Arctic-Butterfly-Super-Bright-Sensor/dp/B004DAE7UC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487859097&sr=8-1&keywords=arctic+butterfly+724+super+bright+sensor+brush

I never want to do a wet clean again! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Crayfordmedia said:


> I also order some senor cleaning items as well


----------



## slclick (Feb 23, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Crayfordmedia.
> I hope your additional cleaning supplies are not wet swabs.
> I used to use wet swabs for cleaning my sensors, then I got one of these, it did a far better job with less stress involved.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Movo-MV-B100-Motorized-Ultrasonic-Mirrorless/dp/B00YCX2L9E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487858140&sr=8-1&keywords=arctic+butterfly+sensor+brush
> ...



https://www.amazon.com/Movo-MV-B100-Motorized-Static-Charged-Mirrorless/dp/B00YCX2L9E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487858514&sr=8-1&keywords=Movo+Photo+MV-B100+Motorized+Ultrasonic+Sensor+Cleaning+Brush+with+4+Bright+LED%27s+for+DSLR%27s%2C+Mirrorless+Cameras+%26+Lenses

These reviews....


I have had nothing but fantastic results with wet swabs. I find that a steady hand and patience is all that is needed.


----------



## Crayfordmedia (Mar 28, 2017)

Update

I had to send back the canon 5d to get repair and was under warranty and it seems that there was an issue with the sensor and it been replaced and also professionally cleaned. so finger cross that .


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 29, 2017)

slclick said:


> I have had nothing but fantastic results with wet swabs. I find that a steady hand and patience is all that is needed.



I have great results with wet swabs, when the blower won't do it, but different individuals have their own preferences. It did take a while to learn the process. The first time, I tried just one wet swab to clean a really dirty sensor with caked on spots. It created a mess. It turned out that the expensive wet swabs I received left fibers on the sensor making it worse than before. Then, I tried the dry swabs and added eclipse fluid to them. It took five swabs to clean it. I've tried several methods and swabs, but have not purchased a Arctic Butterfly which many praise highly.


----------



## Hazel Spitler (May 31, 2020)

I recommend you take it for repair. And if possible, return or change to a new one.


----------



## SteveC (May 31, 2020)

Hazel Spitler said:


> I recommend you take it for repair. And if possible, return or change to a new one.



You realize this was over three years ago, right?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi Steve.
It is obvious they don’t, they didn’t even read it as the post 2 above says “I had to send back the canon 5d to get repair and was under warranty and it seems that there was an issue with the sensor......”
Looks to me like they are probably trying to get enough replies points to be able to post spam! 

Cheers, Graham. 



SteveC said:


> You realize this was over three years ago, right?


----------

